# Trump Walks Out of Fruitless Shutdown Negotiations: Good!



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey smart guy, impress us with your insight,,,    trump had both houses of congress , the Supreme court , and the highest office in America, the presidency, *for* *over two years, so where's the fucking wall...   what's your excuse...    who are you blaming ???    Obama care is still the law of the land, who do right wingers blame ??      *


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

charley said:


> Hey smart guy, impress us with your insight,,,    trump had both houses of congress , the Supreme court , and the highest office in America, the presidency, *for* *over two years, so where's the fucking wall..*


Please educate me, what are  both houses of congress?


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Please educate me, what are  both houses of congress?



of course you can't answer any questions , can't you educate yourself....    it's called google...   go ahead and google it , then answer my question


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2019)

charley said:


> of course you can't answer any questions , can't you educate yourself....    it's called google...   go ahead and google it , then answer my question


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2019)

charley said:


> trump had both houses of congress , the Supreme court , and the highest office in America, the presidency, *for* *over two years, so where's the fucking wall...   what's your excuse...    who are you blaming ???    Obama care is still the law of the land, who do right wingers blame ?? *



stop avoiding a simple question, if you can post your 'right wing trumper bullshit' , you should be able to answer .. we all await your reply...


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

charley said:


> stop avoiding a simple question, if you can post your 'right wing trumper bullshit' , you should be able to answer .. we all await your reply...


I am a Kennedy Democrat.


----------



## T Woods (Jan 12, 2019)

President Temper Tantrum. LOL.


----------



## botamico (Jan 14, 2019)

We had underground tunnels for a long time to sneak drugs and undocumented immigrants into this country. This is just a smoke screen to detour our attention away from what's really going on.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 15, 2019)

GFR said:


> I am a Kennedy Democrat.



George, i think i know you. 

Kennedy wouldn?t be welcomed in the democrat party today because they went so far left they?re now socialist.  Kennedy would be a republican today.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 15, 2019)

botamico said:


> We had underground tunnels for a long time to sneak drugs and undocumented immigrants into this country. This is just a smoke screen to detour our attention away from what's really going on.



according to the border patrol you are wrong.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2019)

GFR said:


>


----------



## Luxx (Jan 17, 2019)

Prince said:


>



That they have tunnels all under it......waste of my tax dollars like the 5th military. I?m for small government not the biggest in history. If you were a true republican, you would be against this none sense too.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 17, 2019)

Luxx said:


> That they have tunnels all under it......waste of my tax dollars like the 5th military. I?m for small government not the biggest in history. If you were a true republican, you would be against this none sense too.



let?s just let them walk over the border instead. do you realize the time and resources it takes to build a tunnel like that obviously you don?t.  otherwise you won?t make a comment like that. walls are barriers to stop or hinder people.  wise up


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2019)

Swiper said:


> George, i think i know you.
> 
> Kennedy wouldn?t be welcomed in the democrat party today because they went so far left they?re now socialist.  Kennedy would be a republican today.





He would never be a repub ,trump and his ilk would of made John puke,,  women dems are so much better looking than the repub women,,


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2019)

Prince said:


>




that's all you got Rob  ???     #SAD   lock him up, lock him up !!!


----------



## Swiper (Jan 17, 2019)

charley said:


> He would never be a repub ,trump and his ilk would of made John puke,,  women dems are so much better looking than the repub women,,



republicans women are way better looking


----------



## Luxx (Jan 17, 2019)

Swiper said:


> let?s just let them walk over the border instead. do you realize the time and resources it takes to build a tunnel like that obviously you don?t.  otherwise you won?t make a comment like that. walls are barriers to stop or hinder people.  wise up



Lol  I cant see that you?re lost.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2019)

charley said:


> that's all you got Rob  ???     #SAD   lock him up, lock him up !!!



Yes because I don't waste my life hating on someone.


----------



## botamico (Jan 18, 2019)

They've had underground tunnels for a long time. Whoever the border patrol agent who said there isn't any underground tunnels is full of shit.


----------

